# mmm pasty.



## rossi_mac (May 20, 2010)

hi guys and gals on train for destination boozer needed some scram before arrive so have munched on a large west cornwall pasty mmm. If anyone knows the old carb count be very grateful their website is www west cornwall pasty dot co dot uk thanks you rossi i'll have a beer for you all have no fear


----------



## am64 (May 20, 2010)

rossi couldnt find info on site but on another ...cornish pastie ...20.9g carb per 100g hope it helps x


----------



## rossi_mac (May 20, 2010)

thank you mi darling shame website had no more info it ended up being me din dins after all! A few more pakets of crisps and i was high teens but thats the fun with pints of la ger also fell in love with a boozer it is ace i will be there again, cheers dave.


----------



## bev (May 21, 2010)

Traditional cornish pasty - large - is approximately 73 carbs. Sorry its too late!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Bev 

I'll make a mental note of that, do you have any more info for the west cornwall place? I seem to stumble upon them from time to time, although there a bit pricey! I suppose only really need the contents of medium, if large is 73 maybe 51 for medium??

Thanks again to you both

Rossi


----------



## ilovekandi (May 25, 2010)

Well what i would do if i ate one is base it on the size of a Ginsters cornish pasty	 

1 Pasty is 227g	

cals 549.3	
prot: 12.0	
carbs: 52.7	
fat: 32.2	
fibre: 7.0

i get all my carb info from weightlossresources co uk, but u have to pay to get the full usage

West cornish site doesn't have any info (rubbish!) and when it does i'll be putting on my site:   diabeticseatout com

We are collecting all nutritional info for chains, at the mo its just links to nut pgs but we are trying to develop a database. 

I hate having to guess while i'm out!


----------



## ypauly (May 25, 2010)

If only I had read this before eating my pasty lol.


Right time to start on my custard slice. mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac (May 25, 2010)

cheers Kandi looks like you have a pocket full of useful websites there

Cheers

Rossi 

ypauly enjoy that custard slice, if not I'll send the custard police right round!


----------

